# Funcionamiento de Motor Homopolar



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 4, 2009)

Webiando me encontre este motorcito, si bien puedo pecar de ignorante, dejo estos link y una explicacion para quien se sorprenda igual que yo. 


Saludos



> Explicacion http://www.apac-eureka.org/revista/Volumen4/Numero_4_2/Mart%EDn-Mu%F1oz_2007.pdf



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYlT...-Electrostatic-Motor/&feature=player_embedded


YouTube - Homopolar Motor With Emergency Brake System

YouTube - levitation Homopolar motor

YouTube - big Homopolar Motor[/youtube]


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

Ya lo conocía (Ni me pregunten de dónde, a veces ni yo sé qué páginas visito ), son bastantes interesantes.

Es increible la cantidad de formas de hacer motores que hay, desde las más simples a las más complejas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2009)

Seria bueno que giraran indefinidamente una vez activados. Sería un objeto común en los escritorios de las oficinas.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Seria bueno que giraran indefinidamente una vez activados. Sería un objeto común en los escritorios de las oficinas.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Seria bueno que giraran indefinidamente una vez activados. Sería un objeto común en los escritorios de las oficinas.
> 
> Saludos.



Sería la forma de que seguro alguien siempre estuviera trabajando !


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Webiando me encontre este motorcito, si bien puedo pecar de ignorante, dejo estos link y una explicacion para quien se sorprenda igual que yo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo lo había visto y realmente me sorprendió !

Quería dejar la pregunta planteada, a ver si a alguien se le ocurre: 

¿ cómo debería ser la forma del alambre para maximizar la fuerza generada ? Al menos a grandes rasgos. 

Saludos


----------

